# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Штрихкоды >  Штрихкоды в Остатки ТМЦ 1С 77 Торговля и Склад. Помогите

## johnyb

Ситуация следующая, былобы неплохо если бы во отчете Остатки ТМЦ была колонка ШТРИХКОД у каждой позиции. Вчера пробовал реализовать сам но пока тщетно требуется помощь. Либо мб есть какойто отчет который выводит название товара, цвет размер цена и штрихкод. Штрихкод нужен в виде номера. Вообщем буду безумно благодарен любой помощи так как 1С 77 уже умирает и найти когото кто еще шарит очень сложно

----------


## makkenzi

Нашли решение?

----------


## dj-shoom

Есть обработка для вывода любых реквизитов номенклатуры и цен для всех едениц измерения товара. Пишите, договоримся.штрихи с товаром.jpg

----------

